# summer projects



## hanger (May 23, 2010)

Here's some pics of summer projects I completed. I put up a shelter house by our pond and trenched water and elec to it, wired it up with four elec outlets, put a task light in the cieling and rope lighting on the front and rear headers. I also put up a drive light from my parents gas station from the early 80's. My Dad gave it to me about 15 years ago and I'd been dragging it around the country with me.










This is a ditch that was an eyesore from being so badly eroded. I tilled it up and shaped it, lined it with weedmatting, put driveway rock in it and placed all the large rock by hand. I'd been picking up rock around the countryside for a good year to get enough.



















Here is a shelf I made out of barn wood I'd taken off my grandmothers barn. My wife had been wanting a flat screen tv and surround sound for the bedroom..........she had picked out a pricey wall mount but the barn wood was cheaper and when I was done with it she like it much better than the wall mount.










Here's a chopper I've been building from the ground up. I've been working on this a little over 2 years.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep your free spirit one for sure.
Guessing snow removeal not needed in your area.


----------



## hanger (May 23, 2010)

Not yet this year.............so far the weather's been pretty mild, but here in Kansas the weather can go from 60's to -10 w/blizzard in 24 hours. We got pounded the last two years with snow. Last year I cleaned out our driveway with that JD 790 about 10 times with a -20 temp and 30 mph north wind............the driveway is a half mile long...........try doing that without a cab. I was having to dig a path through the pasture just to have someplace to take the snow.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

That crap could be here any day now.
I bust a parking space with a Subaru that only a small 4wd could park in, Then I bust the alley open to the place where another Subaru can park.
Since I only drive Subarus when it snows, I'm covered!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Half mile w/no cab at those temps I'd be considering plow that fancy pickup.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Hanger, you do good work! Nice spread!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Hanger, nice stuff and some good ideas. keep it up!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Loved your pics Hanger!!Good scenery there at the pond man...makes me wish I was fishing!!!Looks like the makins' a cool bike too.:headclap:


----------



## hanger (May 23, 2010)

Well I finally finished the chopper and a few other projects.............I purchased a floating dock for the pond and built a 16 foot long peir to get out to the dock. I was able to build the peir since we've been going through a drought here in Kansas for the last two yrs. Hopefully we'll get some rain as most ponds around here are either 5 ft low-as mine is-or completely dried up. I'll post pics of the dock and peir as soon as I take some.........in the meen time here's some of the chopper.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice spread you have there......nice looking chopper.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice chopp
Are you running standard rear tire or larger?
Have you had the bunny hops yet 
Be careful wet tar roads while taking corner,most of all we leaves/pine needles...yikes.

Pics of my chop O bolted together in 04.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: Nice work there Hanger !


----------

